# Android modification...



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Freelander PD80* Android Tablet has a disappointing design feature... _There is only one Micro USB b port_. And that's the battery charger input as well. So you have to unplug any external USB device or hub in order to charge the unit. Although it does run for 6-8 hours on one charge, it's still annoying that the mouse and keyboard have to be unplugged to charge it up.

The charger is typical for a tablet, 5V @ 2Amp. Using a Mirco USB port for charging is typical for iPhones and some tablets too.

My question is this...does anyone have a home brew method of adapting a USB hub to allow both charging and using typical USB devices at the same time?

I have a USB hub already adapted in that I've changed the USB-A connector to a micro USB-b and there seems to be enough room in the case to add parts if needed. Like diodes or transistors and such. Or a micro slide switch would fit.

Is it as simple as just paralleling the voltage rail? Or would it require a physical switch?

It would be helpful to have a schematic of a typical Android tablet charging circuit but I'm thinking that it would be unlikely to find one.

Thanks for any advice.


----------

